

Crowdsourcing Study of 30,000 Images Connects Genes to Brain Size - ilyaeck
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/534346/crowdsourcing-study-of-30000-images-connects-genes-to-brain-size/

======
enoshben
A nice summary by Science magazine:
[http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2015/01/eight-genes-
make-...](http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2015/01/eight-genes-make-us-
brainiacs)

